

Domains About to Expire - nuclear_eclipse

Just thought I'd drop this offer here.  I have a few domains that are going to expire on Tuesday, and I have never gotten around to actually using them.  If anyone is interested in getting them from me before they go back on the market, drop a note here and I'll get in touch with you.  I'm not looking to make any money off them, just want to give them a chance to see a better use than a spam page.<p>shoplist.us
losethepen.com
forgetthepen.com<p>Cheers
======
aresant
Right idea!

